# Cant eat after gallbladder surgery please help



## 16680 (May 28, 2006)

I had gallbladder surgery last friday and have not been able to eat since without force. I have been taking medication because i feel very sick to my stomach. I went to the ER the past two days and all the blood tests are fine. Now i have to see a GI doctor. Do you know what may be causing this. I could eat fine before my surgery.. It is very hard for me because I am already a small person and i am loosing weight everyday. I am normal 105-110 and now i am down to 97-99.. Has anyone else been through this? Please help i am feeling lost right now.. thanks.. I just want to know i am not alone...


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the board. It's a good idea to see a GI doc. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

